

What is one thing that you can do now that your future self will thank you for? - Apane

Please do share! Whether it&#x27;s a book recommendation, and organizational hack, a stock pick, self-improvement advice. Sky&#x27;s the limit here, as long as it&#x27;s something productive!<p>I&#x27;ll set it off with:<p>Decide who you are.<p>&#x27;I am not talking about taking on an identity such as one outlined by a career. Too many times we allow ourselves to be defined by our careers. This can be so much the case that when someone needs to change careers or retire, they lose their sense of self. This can be extremely destabilizing.<p>Knowing who the real you is gives you stability in life. If you are a good, honest, strong and ethical person, decide that right now. We are who we decide we are and are nothing else.&#x27;
======
bspates
quit smoking those sweet sweet cigarettes

~~~
Apane
+1 it's amazing how great you'll feel once you officially quit. In addition,
try to remove any crutches from your life i.e. drinking, smoking etc... It's
very rewarding long term.

------
lutusp
> What is one thing that you can do now that your future self will thank you
> for?

Learn something new every day.

> I'll set it off with: Decide who you are.

All right, but don't expect that to be permanent -- individuals evolve just
like species do, and we're not necessarily the same person we were even ten
years ago. Put another way, grooves often become ruts.

> Knowing who the real you is gives you stability in life.

My personal opinion is that being able to accept change -- in ourselves and in
others -- provides even more stability.

Did you know you can't steer a boat that isn't moving? Just like a life.

